# Developmental Stages/new puppy owners



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I think this is a very good link, with good info, so you know what to expect during the first few months to year you have your puppy.

I think it really helps you understand, as well as keeps your confidence high, especially if you have already been religous about your training, and then all of a sudden your dog seems different.

Things don't appear to be so shocking when you know what the puppy might be thinking/going through.

Mods, I think this link should be made a sticky









http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is another link which talks more about what you should be doing with the dog during each stage:

http://www.dogscouts1.com/How_to_socialize.html


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineHere is another link which talks more about what you should be doing with the dog during each stage:
> 
> http://www.dogscouts1.com/How_to_socialize.html


Thank you very much


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineHere is another link which talks more about what you should be doing with the dog during each stage:
> 
> http://www.dogscouts1.com/How_to_socialize.html


Great link. Thank you.


----------

